# Juhuuuuuu, Blizzard schwingt mal wieder die Bann Keule. :-)



## Batze (22. September 2015)

Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit.
In Diablo 3 gab es ja letztens einen fetten Exploit, und jetzt hat es mal einen richtig Dicken erwischt der auch bekannt dafür ist sowas schamlos auszunutzen.
Zeigt er sogar in seinen Streams.
Letzte Nacht hat Blizzard dann mal wieder aufgeräumt , jetzt ist er und einige andere erstmal weg vom Fenster. Sehr gut.

Hier gibt es übrigens ein Video dazu, ganz am Ende kommt es dann. KICK, hehe.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yX2nohb6-Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2015)

naja der hat genug twitch money um sich neuen account zu erstellen


----------



## Batze (23. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> naja der hat genug twitch money um sich neuen account zu erstellen



Das stimmt wohl. Aber ich glaube kaum das es ihm nur ums Geld geht, eher um falsche Anerkennung.
Gerade bei ihm ist es ja nicht das erste mal.
Schon davor, der Blutsplitter Explo, hat er ausgenutzt und wurde 2 Wochen gebannt.
Gelernt hat er nichts dadurch.
Der Vorwurf des Bottens steht bei ihm auch ganz Groß ihm Raum. Und jetzt der nächste Explo den er ausgenutzt hat.
Aber diesmal reicht es nicht für 2 Wochen, Blizzard hat ihn Perma gebannt und die Community lacht sich schlapp und der momentane Shitstorm gegen ihn und andere seiner Art nimmt gerade köstliche Formen an.
Gerade das der Bann Live zu sehen war, zu köstlich.
Ich denke mal, nicht mehr die Nr. 1 zu sein, das wurmt den Typen mehr als das Geld das er jetzt nicht mehr bekommt.
Aber ganz ehrlich, auf solche möchtegern Spieler ich und ich freu mich immer wenn Blizzard und natürlich auch andere gegen solche Online Schummler vor gehen.
Leider ist das meist nur der Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> In Diablo 3 gab es ja letztens einen fetten Exploit, und jetzt hat es mal einen richtig Dicken erwischt der auch bekannt dafür ist sowas schamlos auszunutzen.
> ...
> Hier gibt es übrigens ein Video dazu, ganz am Ende kommt es dann. KICK, hehe.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX2nohb6-Jg


Das ist dann wieder so eine Art Let's Play, wo ich mich frage: wieso schaut man sich so was an? Der Typ hat ja einen quasi nicht existenten persönlichen Unterhaltungswert und spielt einfach stumm vor sich hin. 

Wenn man sich da mal so einen Gronkh als Vergleich nimmt, (der erstmal ein besseres Mikro hat und) der zB bei einer frustigen Stelle schon mal richtig unterhaltsam wird, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man einem nahezu stummen D3 Spieler zuschauen sollte ...


----------



## Batze (23. September 2015)

Stimmt, 
also Lets Plays auf YT würde ich mir von dem auch nicht anschauen. Auch weil er nix anderes tut als stumm seinen Char hoch zu spielen, im Live stream.
Von dem kommen weder Tipps noch sonst irgendwelche Hilfen zum Spiel. Das einzige was den interessiert ist die Nr.1 zu sein in den Ranglisten. Und dafür mogelt er was das Zeug hält, nutzt alles aus was der Schummel Merkt her gibt.
Aber jetzt ist sein kompletter Account wohl für immer futsch. hehe


----------

